# [ROM] NinjaROM v1 for HTC Explorer Pico



## niranjan94 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Features :*


> A complete(almost..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*PREREQUISITES :*



> Bootloader must be unlocked. To know how click here
> Recovery by yannou90. To install click here and follow step 3
> an ext-4 partition on SD card for A2SD to work


*STEPS FOR INSTALLATION :*


> Download the ROM .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*IMPORTANT NOTE :*


> *Flashing ROM's is considered a Risky Process ... And Hence i'm in no way resposible for anything that might happen to your phone during the installation. Please take care while Flashing *


*DOWNLOAD LINK :*



> DOWNLOAD NinjaROM v1


*CREDITS:*


> acedexplorerABL
> akya22
> sakindia123
> jaggyjags
> ...


*KNOWN ISSUES:*


> Reboot into recovery does not work ( enter recovery from bootloader instead ) no idea why ...
> Settings will force close when personalize option is selected ( due to the absence of HTC sense Launcher )
> Slight Theming errors in some .9 png's ... (had edited without decompiling ) ... will correct it in the next build ...


Anything else ... pls reply to this thread ....









Anyother issues such as bootloop or anything ... Check out this tutorial by acedexplorerABL


----------

